# Marion County 1000 acres



## firemanny (Jun 5, 2017)

Middle River Hunting Club is 1000 acres in Marion County with 8 members. Looking for 1 more this year. This is not a necessity but rather a want for the club. Property is West of Buena Vista, Ga 15 min. Dues are 1600 which includes food plots. 2 primary areas. 8 club shooting houses over looking green fields. There are work days and all members are from Central Florida. Camp site without power or water. Ideally the 9th member would be from Florida. The club is not trying to discriminate, however, trying  to keep everyone around the same distance from the property to ensure pressure is low. Qdm in place for 5 years with most legal bucks being in the high teens to 120 with one 8 pt scoring in the mid 40s. For more details pm me and I will direct you to the president for pictures of property , kills, pics, etc.  Thank you for viewing and  I hope everyone finds what they are looking for.


----------



## gator32425 (Aug 8, 2017)

have you filled your opening for your club


----------



## Todd Norton (Aug 8, 2017)

I am interested in property is it possible u can send me a picture of property an an deer pics 352-789-7407


----------



## firemanny (Aug 8, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## KDC3705 (Sep 3, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Turkeymaster22 (Sep 4, 2017)

PM Sent.
Thanks


----------

